# I feel stupid



## numbum (Jun 22, 2013)

I feel like an idiot. Before DP math came easy to me. Now i'm having trouble with basic math, and after like 20 questions i feel mentally exhausted. anyone else feel this way? is this part of dp or have i permanently fried my brain with drugs.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I get the same way sometimes and I think there are two things going on, at least that's what I found when I saw I was having trouble with it too.


I haven't practiced up on basic math in literally years.
My mind is usually somewhere else.

The first bullet point happens to everyone, but I think it's more so for people with Depersonalization. In my case, I'm a very introverted and isolated person - which means I haven't been to places that keeps me up on my basic math. For example, I haven't gone shopping in a very long time by myself, which means that I haven't had the experience of counting my groceries with how much money is in my pocket. Another good example is giving a tip when at the restaurant; I don't normally go out to eat, so I don't have to brush up on my basic math. If you're an introverted person - or just haven't had a reason to do basic math in awhile - then that's probably why you're a little rusty at math.

Not to mention the thought processes that come along with Depersonalization. I find it hard to do a lot of things lately, even if it seems like I'm completely on track in my thinking. Speaking is probably the most difficult - I stutter a lot and, before Depersonalization, I hadn't done that. Now I'm all over the place when I speak; combining words, going off-topic, etc. Depersonalization keeps our mind somewhere else sometimes, subsequently giving us trouble when we try to do basic things.

In short, it's not the drugs frying your brain. It's probably just a lack of exercise for your mind and complex thought processes that cloud your thinking when you try to do basic things. I get that way all the time, but I'm sure that if you keep on practicing with basic math, everything will come a lot easier for you. That's how you get good at things - practice!


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes, me too..honestly i feel exhausted even before i try to anything that requires mental effort. and no it's just dp stop scaring yourself...but if your still doing the drugs , quit because it only makes dp worse


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I get the same way sometimes and I think there are two things going on, at least that's what I found when I saw I was having trouble with it too.
> 
> 
> I haven't practiced up on basic math in literally years.
> ...


Couldnt agree more, trust me, you aren't stupid. I graduated college in 2011, and just took two college courses in order to get into grad school, expecting to do horrible, i barely remember what I was doing, and I got A's in both, trust me, if anything you're more intelligent than most, unfortunately that's why you have DP!


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I find it hard to do a lot of things lately, even if it seems like I'm completely on track in my thinking. Speaking is probably the most difficult - I stutter a lot and, before Depersonalization, I hadn't done that. Now I'm all over the place when I speak; combining words, going off-topic, etc


This is the most frustrating symptom for me right now.I feel like I can't hold a freaking conversation with anyone anymore!I hate this...


----------

